# Moving from Dubai to USA



## Mrs.ha (Feb 7, 2009)

Dear All,

Iam new here and request your advices.

Me and my husband are thinking seriousily to move to USA by summer. I know it doesnt sound rational to leave dubai where my job is still secure and move elsewhere where I might not work and my husband's business may not grow.

living in Dubai since almost 9 years we havent accomplished much and we would like to start up a new adventure and hope we can settle down in USA.

Please advise what a better and cheap state to live in where can my husband start a small trading business and where i can work as admin assistant.

please help 

thanks alot


----------



## Nickel (Dec 7, 2008)

I hope you realize the economy in the States is in the toilet - especially in the larger cities. I am from a small town in South Dakota and will be returning there this week (also coming from Dubai where I was retrenched last Thursday).

I like where I live - inexpensive, beautiful and cozy (my 1800 sq ft house I bought in 2003 was $40,000) but not many job prospects (luckily I got my old job back so I am set about going home).

Houses are being forclosed on, thousands of people line up at job fairs for 35 positions (fire fighter in Florida I think is where that was), every day word comes out people are being laid of from the big companies.

Since I don't understand the immigration rules, is it even possible for you to come to the States to live and work - if you aren't a US citizen?

I love my country but we are in a world of hurt right now and it will take a long time before we recover.


----------



## Mrs.ha (Feb 7, 2009)

Hi Nickel,

thanks for the prompt reply.

Thanks for the advices, actually as i said earlier it sounds crazy to move now that the US market is crushing but since Dubai is also going down and fast we have no choice but to look for a "safe place" to start from scratch. I hope iam not too hopeful.

I hold a visit to USA for 2 years and have american citizen brothers there.

All the best to you and iam happy you get your job back


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Mrs.ha said:


> I hold a visit to USA for 2 years and have american citizen brothers there.


It may take more than that to get over there legally. What sort of visa do you hold? And does your husband have a visa of any sort? Does your visa allow you to work? (Probably not, as normally a work visa is based on having already secured a job.)

If you are relying on your American citizen brothers, they will have had to agree to be responsible for you (and your husband) - plus that process to get a visa can take a very long time, depending on your nationality.

The other thing to consider is precisely what sort of business your husband is in. The US is a huge country and some businesses do better than others in different regions.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Mrs.ha (Feb 7, 2009)

Bevdeforges said:


> It may take more than that to get over there legally. What sort of visa do you hold? And does your husband have a visa of any sort? Does your visa allow you to work? (Probably not, as normally a work visa is based on having already secured a job.)
> 
> If you are relying on your American citizen brothers, they will have had to agree to be responsible for you (and your husband) - plus that process to get a visa can take a very long time, depending on your nationality.
> 
> ...


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Hi Bev,

I hold a visit visa and surely i dont depend on my brothers to get me a job or pay my bills there. 

As for my husband he is on a car trading, he has shut down his business here. he is trying to get a visit visa to US once theere he will start a business and apply for an investor visa.
thanks


----------



## Nickel (Dec 7, 2008)

Mrs.ha said:


> -------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Hi Bev,
> 
> I hold a visit visa and surely i dont depend on my brothers to get me a job or pay my bills there.
> ...


I don't want to squash your hopes, but car trading would not do well now - with economy the way it is in the US. Car dealers, used car dealers and the like are closing right and left. Sorry.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Mrs.ha said:


> -------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Hi Bev,
> 
> I hold a visit visa and surely i dont depend on my brothers to get me a job or pay my bills there.
> ...


What do you mean by a "visit visa"? If it's a tourist visa, you don't have the right to work in the US, and it can be difficult to change your status once you're there. If your husband wants to get an investor visa, he should apply for that now before you move over there.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Mrs.ha (Feb 7, 2009)

Bevdeforges said:


> What do you mean by a "visit visa"? If it's a tourist visa, you don't have the right to work in the US, and it can be difficult to change your status once you're there. If your husband wants to get an investor visa, he should apply for that now before you move over there.
> Cheers,
> Bev


----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Thanks guys for the advices


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

US immigration would require that your brothers be responisble for you financially. If they won't take that responsibility, then you can't get a visa. That doesn't mean that you have to actually take money from them, but if you become destitute, they are responsible for you.

You cannot work on what you call a 'visit' visa. I assume this is a multiple entry tourist visa good for a number of years, similar to the one I have for India. Your visa will not get your husband into the country.

If you are determined to move to the US, you could ask your bothers to start the petitioning process, as it willl probably take many years, and the economy may well have improved by then. Meanwhile, stay in Dubai and save as much money as possible.

As far as car trading goes, the largest car dealership in America has gone bankrupt. Our major car manufacturers may follow suit.

If you have a secure job in Dubai, you would, indeed, be crazy to leave it. You cannot c


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

synthia said:


> If you are determined to move to the US, you could ask your bothers to start the petitioning process, as it willl probably take many years,


If you weren't born in China-mainland, India, Mexico or the Philippines (where the line is even longer!), they're currently issuing immigrant visas to those who applied in March 1998.

The rest of the OP's immigration plan sounds ill thought out, though I could see some glimmer of hope in there given enough capital for an E2 with sibling sponsorship used to eventually convert to residency. Without a plan though, it is easy to fall into the train-wreck scenario with US immigration.


----------



## xarp (Feb 18, 2009)

It also depends on the type of trading your husband is working on. That might make difference in choosing the right state. You can do admin work probably everywhere.. ;o) I am a programmer myself, and I am moving all the time.


----------

